# استفسار عن طبيعه عمل مهندس البترول



## zinc (7 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
ايه هيه طبيعه عمل مهندس البترول- و ما الفرق بين field و المهندس اللي في المكتب الاداري (طبيعه عملهم)
و انا مهندس ميكانيكا قوي- ايه اللي ليه علاقه بتخصصي في مجال البترول- و ايه من المواد اللي درستها هستخدمها 
اسف علي الاطاله- شكرا


----------



## Eng.Mahammed (8 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله تعالي وبركاته
والصلاه والسلام علي سيدنا محمد النبي الكريم
رب اشرح لي صدري ويسر لي امري واحلل عقده من لساني يفقهو قولي


اخي الكريم
الميكانيكي هو شخص مهم في الحقول النفطيه
يكون تخصصه بالصيانه والمراقبه والاصلاح
الروافع والمحركات والمولدات وغيرها من الالات

اما مهندسي البترول فهم انواع كثيره
كلا حسب تخصصه
وكلا حسب مكانه
اما الفرق بينهم وبين الي في المكاتب
فالي في المكاتب ما يشترط يكون مهندس
لانه طبيعه عمليه ان يسير الامور
مثلا تنضيم السفقات واستقبال الايميلات
والتواصل بين الحقل وبين الاداره الرئيسية

مثلا شركه تريد شغل من شركه اخري
يقوم الاداري في الاولي بمراسله الاداري في الثانيه
والاداري في الثانيه يزود الاول بالاسعار وغيرها
اذا تم الاتفاق يقوم الاداري بالطلب من المهندس التوجه الي مكان العمل عمل ما يلزم

اتمني اكون افدتك

تحياتي


----------



## zinc (13 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا يا بشمهندس


----------



## عقاب2010 (16 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

